# Pixeliges KDE

## maddybutcher

Hallo @ all

Nachdem ich nun alles erfolgreich compiliert habe, tritt bei mir ein riesen problem auf. Alles sieht bei mir sehr pixelig aus und unscharf aus (und das auf nem TFT)

Graka ATI Rage LT (4mb)

TFT AcerView F50p

ich habe alles mögliche versucht nur nichts hilft dagegen.

Dazu kommt das alle icons verschwunden sind  :Sad: 

compiliert habe ich :

Kernel 2.4.25, Genkernel, KDE 3.2.2 

ich hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann.

well done....[/img]

----------

## hotkey

Mit einem TFT hat das recht wenig zu tun. Hast Du den folgenden Eintrag gemacht?

nano -w /etc/X11/XF86config 

  Section "Screen"

    ...

    DefaultDepth      24

    ...

   End Section

----------

## maddybutcher

Hallo... hui das ging schnell^^

meine config sieht so aus:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "type1"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

  Gamma   0.80  0.80  0.80  # created by KGamma

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "panel_display"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"       # <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "ati"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133"

   ChipSet     "ati"

   ChipId      0x4c42

   ChipRev     0xdc

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

so hat XFree gestartet (vorher mit den einstellungen für einer Mach64 das funktionierte nicht)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure aufmerksamkeit

well done...

----------

## maddybutcher

ich versuche gleich mal was anderes:

```

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   SubSection "Display" 

  DefaultDepth   24

   EndSubSection 

EndSection
```

ich hoffe das das dann funktioniert

werde mich dann wieder melden.

(sicherheitskopie wurde vorsichtshalber angefertigt)

well done...

----------

## maddybutcher

letzer versuch hat leiter nicht funktioniert  :Sad: 

XFree wollte mit den einstellungen nicht mehr starten.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr was ich diesbezüglich unternehmen soll um ein gutes bild hinzubekommen.

Also bitte ich euch nochmal um hilfe.

Thx im voraus

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du die ati Treiber verwendest (emerge ati-drivers) dann nimm das Programm fglrxconfig um Deine XF86Config anzupassen. Dann müsste es auch mit den Einstellungen und Schriften alles passen.

----------

## rblock

Du bist gerade auf dem falschen Dampfer!!!

Du musst in der Datei "/etc/fonts/local.conf"

 *Quote:*   

> <?xml version="1.0"?>
> 
> <!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd">
> 
> <!-- /etc/fonts/local.conf file for local customizations --><fontconfig>
> ...

 

das hier fett Hervorgehobene einfügen.

Ausserdem muss mit "rc-update -a xfs default" der X-Fontserver installiert werden/worden sein.  :Smile: 

Erst dann kannst Du im Kontrollzentrum unter "Erscheinungsbild/Schriften/Anti-Aliasing" die Kantenglättung und as Sub-Pixel-Hinting, Typ RGB, aktivieren.

Weiterhin solltest Du Deinen Monitor in Zentimeter vermessen und dann "Auflösung / Zentimeter x 2,54" errechnen. Dies ergibt bei mir "1280 / 36 x 2,54 = 91" (so ca.!). Dieser Wert muss wie folgt eingetragen werden:

In der "/etc/X11/xdm/Xservers":

 *Quote:*   

> :0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91
> 
> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :2 vt9
> ...

 

Die Einträge :1 bis :5 dienen zum Start paralleler X-Sessions.  :Wink: 

In der "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xdm":

 *Quote:*   

> :0 local /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91
> 
> :1 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :1 vt8
> 
> :2 local reserve /usr/X11R6/bin/X -dpi 91,91 :2 vt9
> ...

 

Danach müsste es eigentlich gut aussehen.  :Smile: 

Schöne Grüße

----------

## maddybutcher

super das wars ^^

nurnoch ein kleines problem ^^

meine desktop icons sind nurnoch kleine punkte (schrift is normal)

woran liegt das? hab schon versucht meinem persönlichen ordner nen anderes icon zu geben nur bleibt das ding einfach nen winziger punkt.

also nurnoch das problem und ich bin 1110% zufrieden mit meinem gentoo. 

well done....

----------

## rblock

 *maddybutcher wrote:*   

> meine desktop icons sind nurnoch kleine punkte (schrift is normal)

 

Im Kontrollzentrum bzw. über die Kontrollleiste Erscheinungsbild dann Symbole auswählen. Die Tab-Seite Erweitert auswählen und dort in der Listbox den Bereich auswählen und über die Kombibox rechts die gewünschte Größe einstellen.  :Smile: 

Unterstützende Grüße

----------

## maddybutcher

ein virtuellles getränk geht an:

rblock 

```

C(__)

 

```

für seine unterstützung. Vielen Dank (_)s

THX well done...

----------

## 76062563

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du musst in der Datei "/etc/fonts/local.conf"
> 
>  *Quote:*   <?xml version="1.0"?>
> ...

 

Ich habe das mal ausprobiert... Genial...

Ich hab zwar absolut keine Ahnung was ich da grad gemacht habe aber es sieht super aus, vielen Dank!  :Wink: 

----------

## rblock

Suche einfach mal im "Quick Search" nach "kofler".  :Wink:   Kann ich nur empfehlen, auch wenn es etwas SuSE-lastig ist.  :Smile: 

Empfehlende Grüße

----------

## c07

Statt dem -dpi als Argument ist übrigens DisplaySize in der xorg.conf einfacher und sauberer.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Hier mal meine /etc/fonts/local.conf:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?> 

<!DOCTYPE fontconfig SYSTEM "fonts.dtd"> 

<fontconfig> 

<!-- Autohint fonts -->

 <match target="font"> 

 <edit name="autohint" mode="assign">

   <bool>true</bool> 

  </edit> 

 </match> 

 

<!-- Aliases -->

 <alias> 

  <family>serif</family> 

  <prefer> 

   <family>Bitstream Vera Serif</family> 

  </prefer> 

 </alias> 

 <alias> 

  <family>sans-serif</family> 

  <prefer> 

   <family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family> 

  </prefer> 

 </alias> 

 <alias> 

  <family>monospace</family> 

  <prefer> 

   <family>Bitstream Vera Sans Mono</family> 

  </prefer> 

 </alias> 

 

<!-- Antialias --> 

 <match target="font"> 

  <test qual="any" name="size" compare="more"> 

   <double>8</double> 

  </test> 

  <test qual="any" name="size" compare="less"> 

   <double>15</double> 

  </test> 

  <edit name="antialias" mode="assign">

   <bool>true</bool> 

  </edit> 

 </match> 

         

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Type1/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/local/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/misc/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/CID/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/util/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/TTF/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/</dir> 

 <dir>/usr/kde/3.3/share/fonts/</dir> 

</fontconfig>
```

Einstellungen in KDE:- Standard-Font: Sans Serif, Größe: 10

- Antialiasing deaktiviert (doppeltes Antialiasing bringt nix  :Wink:  )

Installierte zusätzliche Fonts:- ttf-bitstream-vera

- corefonts

----------

